# Lesser known bow makers



## SurvivingPrep (Jul 4, 2016)

I've done a post on my blog listing bow makers. I was hoping to get some help from the forum users on lesser known bow makers. I want to link to any maker who is worth letting other people know about. They must be someone who makes bows for a living and doesn't have a "2 year waiting period". Not that a really good bow isn't worth waiting around for. But honestly if you are looking for something to buy and willing to put down some $$ on it, you kind of like it to be a decent turn around period.

Thank you for helping!!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I could offer up several great lesser known Bowyers who craft custom bows but?....

There's a real good solid reason why the great ones have long turn times.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I can give you two that I'd put up against the best. In fact, I can only think of one maybe two bows that I like better. Mike Treadway and John McDonnald. Your not going to find a link to them as they're both long in the tooth and don't have computers.

Bowmania


----------



## KillianFennik (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm not sure if he's "lesser known" but there is a boyer in Colorado named Mike Beckwith that makes a "Hawk" brand traditional recurve. I've only shot one of these at the shop, but it feels like butter on the release. They're also gorgeous to look at. They are sold separately as limb/riser combinations at Rocky Mountain Specialty Gear. I do not now if he takes special orders, but call the shop and ask for Tom Clum, he should be able to answer any questions in regards to these beautiful bows.


----------



## SurvivingPrep (Jul 4, 2016)

@Jinkster - "Bowyer" thank you. Ok what about a link to the bowyer you are talking about. I guess if they have examples of their work, than the user can decide if it is worth their time.

@Bowmania - is there images or contact info available?

I'd like to show you the list I already have. Is it ok on this forum to link to a blog page. I'm pretty new here.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.bushmenbows.com/

http://www.timberpointarchery.com/

http://www.bigfootbows.com/

http://www.weswallacebows.com/

To list a few.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ken Rohloff, Whippenstick Bows


----------



## SurvivingPrep (Jul 4, 2016)

Here is my existing list: http://www.survivingprepper.com/ultimate-archery-link-list/

@Jinkster - think i only have one of those. Thank you!


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice list. You definitely need to add Whippenstick and Fox archery to that list.


----------



## archer32 (Dec 16, 2002)

take a look at Mike Mecredy's bows. mad dog archery. http://www.maddogarchery.com/


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

A little company in Scotland


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

If you are looking for a company that will make a fine bow, deliver in a reasonable time, and be on time, then Falco is good. It is not a one man shop though. Any time you go to a small unknown, you have to worry about lead time. 

I would also recommend a little company in Scotland, but to be fair, they are pretty big compared to the companies I think you are talking about.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

X's 2 on Falco (Estonia)...Big Bang for the buck!...I custom ordered this Falco "Force"...R/D....D when strung longbow.

Wenge riser with Cocobolo Accents and Ebony Lams....




















$585 TMD...$50-$80 of that was "Shipping" (Stateside from Estonia)...was here in 3 months from time of order.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Kegan McCabe and Dale Arner here in PA.


----------



## SurvivingPrep (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I'll get all of the links added this weekend. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## sjt85 (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.7lakesarchery.com/


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

zonic said:


> Kegan McCabe and Dale Arner here in PA.


Kegan's site is here: http://omegalongbows.webs.com/


----------



## SurvivingPrep (Jul 4, 2016)

I think I have added all that I can find Links to. Thank you for your help. Feel free to reach out to me if I can help you in any way.

Marc


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Sierra Blanca Bows, made by Jess Stuart in N.Mexico. Great guy and a great bowyer.


----------



## lukaszn (Jul 9, 2016)

Im lesser know bowmaker  Lukasz Nawalny, here few of my bows


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Lukaszn...that's a nice lookin bow.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

zonic said:


> Kegan McCabe and Dale Arner here in PA.


agree, I have owned two omegas and they are just amazing longbows, shoot great, love the lines of them and power.

I shoot at denton with a guy that has a few arner bows, really nice bows and his craftsmanship is top of the line, very well made and beautiful.


----------



## benja (Jul 27, 2004)

Zipper bows

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Ken Rohloff, Whippenstick Bows


I 2nd the opinion.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Jezza said:


> Shooting at a piece of paper is actually quite fun.


And I second that one : )


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Chek-Mate bows have been made since the 70s and are still around fantastic bows for the money. No website though. I keep bugging him to get his website up.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Eaglewing archery is another. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurvivingPrep (Jul 4, 2016)

Added the new suggestions. Thank you!

Lukasz Nawalny - awesome bows. Really beautiful work. Hopefully I can help get you some extra traffic to your site.


----------



## Jack Hoyt (May 8, 2014)

Nice blog idea to get some exposure to lesser known or younger bowyers. Seems like some bowyers listed in this thread are well known and very established. A perfect bowyer for this list is Cory Engert of heartlandbows.com Amazing performance for the price and about 3 month wait max. Also, Scott Mitchell of timerhawkbows.com


----------



## Kronoloctipus22 (Jun 22, 2019)

Ken Rohloff of Whippen Stick made some phenomenal bows. Sadly, he's retired now.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

WoodsmanRyan said:


> Kegan's site is here: http://omegalongbows.webs.com/


I just placed my order for an Omega Imperial after quite a bit of research. 

Kegan was excellent at handling my many inquiries during my decision making process.


----------



## Tarsyn (Feb 1, 2021)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Ken Rohloff, Whippenstick Bows


I’ve got a whippenstick and it’s one of my favorites.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

*lukaszn*



> _Im lesser know bowmaker  Lukasz Nawalny, here few of my bows_


Here is the website in Poland



"Camelot" Łukasz Nawalny – Łucznictwo Tradycyjne | Łukasz Nawalny – Łucznictwo Tradycyjne



This a video on the Tesla SSR. Someone having a Tesla has posted on this site or another archery site.






1 euro is, presently, about $1.20 in US dollars.


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

St. Joe River bows. Tracy is the only female bowyer that I'm aware of. She makes great bows and was a big help getting a beginner bow for a woman in my life. As well as adult bows she also makes youth bows and has a great trade in program. So when a child outgrows a St. Joe bow she'll give 50% of the original purchase price towards the purchase of a new bow. 


https://stjoeriverbows.com/about#out-grown-program


----------



## N8Crmr (Nov 18, 2020)

I shoot a Rampart. They got very popular here in CO but I've seen them less and less. Great beautiful bows!


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

N8Crmr said:


> I shoot a Rampart. They got very popular here in CO but I've seen them less and less. Great beautiful bows!


Buddy of Poison Dart Bows makes the Ramparts last I heard. I've been wanting to try one of his bows for some time now.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Too many of them have Facebook pages vs websites anymore. Like Randy Madden of Primal Tech bows here in Texas.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## N8Crmr (Nov 18, 2020)

Archerynut008 said:


> Buddy of Poison Dart Bows makes the Ramparts last I heard. I've been wanting to try one of his bows for some time now.


Yea so the original guy (John gotshak) passed away a few years back and a guy named Buddy Goold took over, I've heard Buddy is good but haven't dealt with him yet. (I'm sure I butchered name spellings)


----------

